# Help! Need to switch away from raw / sensitive toy



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww that makes it more difficult. Are you sure its the food? Did you tradition him to it slowly using the 25% new/75% old week 1, 50-50 week 2, 75/25 week 3 then new by week 4? With some dogs you have to do that. I'd continue the boiled chicken breast & rice until he is good and firm and then slowly add a bit of the primal to it slowly and see if there is any improvement. I use canned pumpkin in my dogs diets, about a teaspoon or so with each meal. Or maybe you could use his dry kibble and just add a little of the primal to it with added pumpkin and see how he does with that, (eventually). Anyway just some ideas.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Try a different raw meat instead of beef. Chicken, rabbit or other, but one at a time.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

Sadly I’m very certain it’s the food. It wasn’t bad in the beginning. It actually kept getting worse. I’ve had to stop and give boiled and chicken and rice for a few days (he is immediately fine) and then try again. The first few days back on the raw are always ok and then his poop gets a little wetter. We’ve had four different “emergency” diarrhea episodes where he has pooped on the floor, poor guy. 

So it sounds like first we try a different frozen raw? Any specific suggestions? I’m thinking something a little less rich. He’s always been sensitive on this area.

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with trying one meat at a time, but I would also look at the proportions of liver and other organ meat in the mix - Sophy is extremely sensitive to even a tiny bit too much liver. I would try a home made food for a while, with less liver, and see how he does. Home cooked may be easier than raw, but just as palatable.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

We’ve been giving only beef for the past two weeks and this is the analysis of it - beef livers second item listed so I’m guessing that means liver is too high possibly:
https://primalpetfoods.com/products/raw-frozen-canine-beef-formula#variant=35868838418


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

tammyw said:


> We’ve been giving only beef for the past two weeks and this is the analysis of it - beef livers second item listed so I’m guessing that means liver is too high possibly:
> https://primalpetfoods.com/products/raw-frozen-canine-beef-formula#variant=35868838418


I would try chicken next. Usually you start with beef, but you already know it doesn’t work.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Heart can be too rich, too - I would cut out the beef variety, and any others that use mostly heart and liver. The chicken looks a better bet - I would try him on just that for a while. If there are no problems you could try mixing in a very little of the richer flavours - about 10% at first.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I wanted to come back with an update. Yesterday afternoon he vomited a handful of times (I had given him boiled chicken and steamed white rice in the morning). He was still having diarrhea. I called my vet and it was close to closing time. Asked if I should take him to the emergency vet and they didn’t feel it was necessary. He did get up a couple times to diarrhea in the middle of the night (we were on high alert and woke immediately to take him out), plus some dry heaving.

This morning took him to vet and they feel it is food related since he has shown a sensitive stomach on the past. Got an anti-nausea shot plus pills for the next four days, plus an antibiotic. 

The recommendation is to feed the chicken and rice for a few more days and then transition him to another (non raw) food. Since Ollie is SO picky, my main concern was being palatable to him. They suggested trying canned which I think is a good suggestion. They gave a few brand names they like but just said it will be a bit of trial and error finding the right thing for him and then just being consistent. And to consider a limited ingredient diet - one major protein plus potato the suggested.

So not sure what we will try but I will go to the nicer pet food stores to closer look at the canned food options. My head is spinning a bit in hopes we find the right thing quickly but also know it could be a process.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If he continues to throw up you might question if he ate a foreign object and has a blockage! I hope than is not the case but keep it in mind!


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

Good to keep in mind about possible blockage. No more vomiting so I think he’s good now. Back to eating again and regular activity. Hopefully once we find a new non-raw food things will be fine again.

So traumatic when our babies are struggling.


----------

